# ssi???



## montz@seinafreundin (27. Mai 2001)

kann mir einer erklären was das eigentlich ist??? thx

montz


----------



## Dunsti (1. Juni 2001)

*SERVER SIDED INCLUDES*

SSI ist die Abkürzung für "Server Sided Includes".
Funktioniert ähnlich wie CGI, ist aber leichter in ein HTML-Dok zu implementieren, und dafür nicht so leistungsfähig wie CGI.

Ein Beispiel:

```
<!-#include file="textdatei.txt"->
```
fügt eine Textdatei an der entsprechenden Stelle in ein HTML-Dokument ein.

Du brauchst also kein eigenes CGI-Skript dafür.

Tips:
- SSI muss von Deinem Provider unterstützt werden
- Dateien benötigen die Endung .SHTML (damit der Webserver erkennt, daß sich in dem Dokument SSI-Befehle befinden, die der Server ausführen muss)

Ein Tut mit einer Liste der möglichen Befehlen usw. findest Du sicher irgendwo im I-Net.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

